# iptables et emule/lmule

## arlequin

Voili voilà...

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon partage de connection, à savoir que sur mon client (qui se trouve derrière mon serveur gentoo), j'ai inlassablement un LOWID sous emule/lmule.

Tout le monde sait qu'il faut, dans ce cas, ouvrir et forwarder les ports qui vont bien vers le poste où tourne emule... seulement voilà, la manip' avec iptables à marcher une fois, mais depuis, plus rien à faire !!

Voilà ce que j'ai tenté:

```
iptables -F

iptables -X

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -t nat -X

iptables -F FORWARD

iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT

iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 4242 -i ppp0 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4242

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 4224 -i ppp0 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4224

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 4661 -i ppp0 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4661

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 4662 -i ppp0 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4662

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 4672 -i ppp0 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:4672
```

Sans succés malheureusement   :Crying or Very sad: 

Cela semblait marcher la première fois, mais après mon changement d'IP (adsl oblige... enfin, presque), plus rien à faire...

Une suggestion ?

----------

## SuperTomate

3 petites remarques :

- Il me semble que l'option "--to" de DNAT que t'utilises n'existe pas. Essaie de la remplacer par "--to-destination".

- C'est inutile de répéter le numéro de port à rediriger si tu ne le changes pas.

- Il suffit de rediriger un port tcp (4662 par defaut) et un udp (4672).

En résumé :

```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.2

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p udp --dport 4672 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.2
```

(les autres lignes sont correctes même si pas très orientées sécurité...)

Voilà ! Ca devrait marcher !

----------

## Arcord

Voici ce que l'on m'a conseillé de faire pour la même chose:

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $INET_NIC -s 0.0.0.0/0 -d $INET_IP -p tcp --dport http -j DNAT --to-destination $LAN_SERVER:http

iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -i $INET_NIC -o $LAN_NIC -s 0.0.0.0/0 -d $LAN_SERVER -m state --state NEW -m limit --limit 5/s --limit-burst 5 -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL SYN --sport 1024: --dport http -j ACCEPT

iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -i $INET_NIC -o $LAN_NIC -s 0.0.0.0/0 -d $LAN_SERVER -m state --state ESTABLISHED -p tcp ! --syn --sport 1024: --dport http -j ACCEPT

iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -i $LAN_NIC -o $INET_NIC -s $LAN_SERVER -d 0.0.0.0/0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED -p tcp ! --syn --sport http --dport 1024: -j ACCEPT

$INET_NIC : interface réseau de ton gateway connectée à Internet

$INET_IP : adresse IP de ton gateway sur Internet

$LAN_NIC : interface réseau de ton gateway connectée au LAN

$LAN_SERVER : adresse IP de ton serveur sur le LAN

http : à remplacer par le port qui t'intéresse 

Chez moi ça marche parfaitement depuis que j'ai fait cela.[/code]

----------

## broly

Moi j'utilise emule sur mon XP avec en passerelle un linux et j'utilise ca :

```
#!/bin/bash

# Variables

ADRESSE_IP_PUBLIQUE=`ifconfig ppp0 | sed -n 2p |  awk -F ":" '{print $2}'| awk '{print $1}'`

BIOMAN=`nslookup -sil bioman | sed -n 5p | awk '{print $2}'`

ADRESSE_IP_MACHINE_XP=$BIOMAN

# flush des regles precedentes avant toute chose

iptables -t nat -F 

iptables -t nat -X 

# Mise en place du NAT

iptables -F FORWARD 

iptables -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT 

iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -i ppp+ -j MASQUERADE 

iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -i ppp+ -d $ADRESSE_IP_PUBLIQUE -p tcp --dport 4662 -j DNAT --to-destination $ADRESSE_IP_MACHINE_XP:4662

iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -i ppp+ -d $ADRESSE_IP_PUBLIQUE -p tcp --dport 4661 -j DNAT --to-destination $ADRESSE_IP_MACHINE_XP:4661

iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -i ppp+ -d $ADRESSE_IP_PUBLIQUE -p udp --dport 4665 -j DNAT --to-destination $ADRESSE_IP_MACHINE_XP:4665
```

Et su tu ne veux etre ennuyer par le changement de ton @ IP passe chez NERIM , l'@ IP FIXE est GRATUITE   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

Mouais...

J'ai trouvé un début de solution hier soir. Apparement, dans la configuration d'iptables, il faut d'abord passer la règle ACCEPT, puis forwader les ports et seulement à la fin activer le partage (routing).

Cela semble marché... mais faudra voir ce soir lors du changement d'ip.

A noter tout de même qu'il n'y a pas que chez Nerim que l'ip est fixe. Free Adsl a aussi cette offre (http://adsl.free.fr/admin/ip_fixe.html)...

Enfin voilà, je vous tient au courant.

Merci pour les aides et les parties de scripts, ça sert toujours  :Smile: 

----------

## broly

Mince je savais pas que chez free il font l'@IP FIXE gratuite, !!

et dire que je restait chez NERIM pour ca  !!

Trop cool merci pour l'info Arlequin ca va me permettre  de gagner 15 euros pas mois !!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

lol   :Laughing: 

Par contre, il paraît que ça rame un peu l'adsl chez free, qu'ils ont des problèmes... mouarf !! Simples rumeurs ou fait vérifiées ??

Sinon, pour l'instant ça gaze du côté d'iptables... verra bien d'ici la reconnection.

----------

